# US infrastructure?



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

I watch this clip from John Oliver just now, and how much of the picture he paints about US roads & bridges are correct? It seems impossible that you are such irresponsible bunch, but how bad is it from your point of wiew?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ya Swede its impossible. You really gotta stop watching all that foreign news and buying into the propaganda.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Ya Swede its impossible. You really gotta stop watching all that foreign news and buying into the propaganda.


It is an american show, but how much of it is a correct descritption of the overall state of us infrastructure?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

*quietly backs out of the thread*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Lighten up Swede, just messing around, You foreigners sometimes are a little stiff. We Americans can have a very dry sense of humor..... or at least the one's of us that have a 4 year degree in it from an accredited University.

Now as to your question, our infrastructure is mostly maintained to a certain degree. There are known issues and likely more than the public is aware of. Could it be better and weaknesses identified and remedied .... yes. 

Now how much of our media is factual?........ Why its 85% bull crap, we are spoon fed by a liberal biased media with an agenda that delivers to us what they want us to believe.

One has to open his eyes and think for himself.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Lighten up Swede, just messing around, You foreigners sometimes are a little stiff. We Americans can have a very dry sense of humor..... or at least the one's of us that have a 4 year degree in it from an accredited University.
> 
> Now as to your question, our infrastructure is mostly maintained to a certain degree. There are known issues and likely more than the public is aware of. Could it be better and weaknesses identified and remedied .... yes.
> 
> ...


and ask questions 

In my part of the world, our roads & rails & bridges are improved and expanded, our road-deaths has fallen with four-fifths since 1970, but we have doubled the amount of cars & travelled miles and much of this is because better roads.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, our infrastructure is crumbling.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Denton said:


> Yes, our infrastructure is crumbling.


that is not a good thing, but how come this is the current state of affairs? how has it come to be like that?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> that is not a good thing, but how come this is the current state of affairs? how has it come to be like that?


Unwillingness to spend allocate resources to repair the problem.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Denton said:


> Unwillingness to spend allocate resources to repair the problem.


and no public to demand better roads I guess, or any that gets heard anyway. Well, things change and this state of affairs might change 

There are many obvious pros with good infrastructure.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Michigan Roads suck, vehicle registration and gas tax goes anywhere besides roads.
Vehicle registration just went up 20%, gas tax 7 cents a gallon. Roads won't start getting fixed until 2020 or later


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Michigan Roads suck, vehicle registration and gas tax goes anywhere besides roads.
> Vehicle registration just went up 20%, gas tax 7 cents a gallon. Roads won't start getting fixed until 2020 or later


I do hope you dont mean that it will be no maintenence what so ever up untill 2020?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Perhaps instead of listening to the news you ought to take a look at the actual reports put together by the pros not some news hack trying to sensationalize. http://reason.org/files/21st_annual_highway_report.pdf

Considering we have 0ver 800,000 miles of state maintained roads, there are bound to be some that need work. But denton is right with a federal budget of only 100 plus billion repair and maintenance does get a bit short changed. Also one thing if Federal $'s are spent on a project we must pay a higher salary rate due to a public law. So federal dollars don't go quite as far as they would on private jobs


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The problem in part is that gas taxes collected are not used for roads and bridges. The money is squandered in kick backs and bring in more Islamic Syrians and such other wastes of funds. Then, politicians raise gas taxes because they do not have enough money to repair and maintain infrastructure.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In the 1950's president Eisenhower, started the federal highway system, as part of our national defense system.
The roads and bridges were built to allow fast movement of troops and supplies, so as not to depend on the railroads and vulnerable tracking.
Secondary, they were built with required straight lengths of road to land jet fighters in a national emergency.
Many of those landing strips had maintenance facilities built into the bridge abutments, with underground fuel stores.
During the Johnson administration, the demonrats started tapping the highway fund(a gas tax to maintain the roads)for welfare handouts,
the fund has since been drained for that purpose, now they want to put in another tax to fix the roads, WTF?
Socialism at work, hand it out to those who don't want to work, the hell with what needs it, and those who paid for it.


I should have included that when Johnson started the bleed out that the roads and bridges were relatively new, the funds were not being used for much, a cash cow in the eyes of the libtards. 
The monies were in a deferred lock box account with the anticipation of their need in the future(NOW!).
The demonrats removed it from the lock box and put it into the general (free for all) fund.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the history lesson SOCOM. I didn't know that. Interesting.

In my limited personal experiences the roads in North Texas and East Texas are pretty good. Matter of fact they are making improvement along US 59 out here and Recently run a brand new section of I-49 from Shreveport to Texarkana. Most of the roads I've been on in Louisiana are terrible though.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> In the 1950's president Eisenhower, started the federal highway system, as part of our national defense system.
> The roads and bridges were built to allow fast movement of troops and supplies, so as not to depend on the railroads and vulnerable tracking.
> Secondary, they were built with required straight lengths of road to land jet fighters in a national emergency.
> Many of those landing strips had maintenance facilities built into the bridge abutments, with underground fuel stores.
> ...


The thing about buildning roads so they could be used as landingstrips & underground fuel, we did that to and they are still in working order. 

Socialism is not what you think, socialist plans long term, in opposition to quarter capitalism that screws planning for short term profits. Hand outs to people that dont want to work is not socialism of any kind, usually socialists take pride in their work and have high work morale, and lots of payed time of.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Thanks for the history lesson SOCOM. I didn't know that. Interesting.
> 
> In my limited personal experiences the roads in North Texas and East Texas are pretty good. Matter of fact they are making improvement along US 59 out here and Recently run a brand new section of I-49 from Shreveport to Texarkana. Most of the roads I've been on in Louisiana are terrible though.


In the rural areas of Texas live the best drivers in the country. They will pull over into the "breakdown shoulder" lane and allow a faster vehicle to pass. The "breakdown shoulder" lane's of rural FM (Farm to Market) Roads in Texas are driveable at high speeds and I rank them as some of the best in the country! God Bless Texas

(However, the closer one gets to the shitholes of the big metro areas, the worse the drivers are...)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> In the rural areas of Texas live the best drivers in the country. They will pull over into the "breakdown shoulder" lane and allow a faster vehicle to pass. The "breakdown shoulder" lane's of rural FM (Farm to Market) Roads in Texas are driveable at high speeds and I rank them as some of the best in the country! God Bless Texas
> 
> (However, the closer one gets to the shitholes of the big metro areas, the worse the drivers are...)


That's the dang truth! When I lived in the DFW metromess I had a job as a hotshot/courier for awhile. I was delivering supplies and equipment to construction sites and delivering blueprints and job bids to firms all over DFW. I got to be one hell of a driver in those days! Now after living the country life for 6 years, whenever I go back to visit the big cities I damn near get run over! And I'm nervous as dog on vet day to boot! I'm done with all that traffic, yall can keep it...


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> In the rural areas of Texas live the best drivers in the country. They will pull over into the "breakdown shoulder" lane and allow a faster vehicle to pass. The "breakdown shoulder" lane's of rural FM (Farm to Market) Roads in Texas are driveable at high speeds and I rank them as some of the best in the country! God Bless Texas
> 
> (However, the closer one gets to the shitholes of the big metro areas, the worse the drivers are...)


I sure hope us drivers on average is bettre than those in texas. You have a pop of about 27 million and a deathrate around 3 500 per year! Here we have under 300 (264 deaths 2013) on a pop of 9 millions.

http://ftp.dot.state.tx.us/pub/txdot/trf/crash-statistics/2014/a.pdf


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> The problem in part is that gas taxes collected are not used for roads and bridges. The money is squandered in kick backs and bring in more Islamic Syrians and such other wastes of funds. Then, politicians raise gas taxes because they do not have enough money to repair and maintain infrastructure.


I assume that kickbacks are not legal? Why are you not putting those that steal from those funds behind bars?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I sure hope us drivers on average is bettre than those in texas. You have a pop of about 27 million and a deathrate around 3 500 per year! Here we have under 300 (264 deaths 2013) on a pop of 9 millions.
> 
> http://ftp.dot.state.tx.us/pub/txdot/trf/crash-statistics/2014/a.pdf


Kindly, don't mess with Texas. Thanks.

P.S. most of those deaths were from folks that were driving Volvos. While eating meatballs..


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Kindly, don't mess with Texas. Thanks.
> 
> P.S. most of those deaths were from folks that were driving Volvos.


yeah, volvo is not what is has been, first they were sold to Ford, then some chinese company bougth them from ford. I guess that the chinese use volvos to kill of americans, they are tricky folks those Chi-com! 

Edit: It is only the volvo cars that are chineese, volvo trucks are still swedish, and they among other owns the Mack trucks in US, but taht might be common knowledge I dont know.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> The thing about buildning roads so they could be used as landingstrips & underground fuel, we did that to and they are still in working order.
> 
> Socialism is not what you think, socialist plans long term, in opposition to quarter capitalism that screws planning for short term profits. Hand outs to people that dont want to work is not socialism of any kind, usually socialists take pride in their work and have high work morale, and lots of payed time of.


Yeah, you guys got the idea from us and the underground sub pens from der Germans just adding blast doors.
Regardless, you guys never did find that Russian sub spying on you defense facilities.

I have to stand self corrected, I should have stated liberals, which is more correct.
However, liberalism and socialism are so intertwined here there is not much actual difference, just technical.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, you guys got the idea from us and the underground sub pens from der Germans just adding blast doors.
> Regardless, you guys never did find that Russian sub spying on you defense facilities.
> 
> I have to stand self corrected, I should have stated liberals, which is more correct.
> However, liberalism and socialism are so intertwined here there is not much actual difference, just technical.


there was probably lot more then one sub, but we found one of them in 1981 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B08dPqQCAAAiN6Z.jpg


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

No wonder, that is an old diesel boat.
I could hear that thing from here with a hydrophone.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> *quietly backs out of the thread*


Come on Auntie.... if your gonna slip (no offense meant Slippy) out make a grand exit.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I sure hope us drivers on average is bettre than those in texas. You have a pop of about 27 million and a deathrate around 3 500 per year! Here we have under 300 (264 deaths 2013) on a pop of 9 millions.
> 
> http://ftp.dot.state.tx.us/pub/txdot/trf/crash-statistics/2014/a.pdf


Swede, how many miles does the average resident of Sweden put on a car in a year? You do realize Texas is a big State and 6 or 7 hour trips on a regular basis, many daily..... is norm. Most people I know average 25k miles a tear on the low side and it soars up to 40k and above. You see a population comparison makes no sense. Just as in insurance, its all in the exposure.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I assume that kickbacks are not legal? Why are you not putting those that steal from those funds behind bars?


We have a two party system that is actually one party with pretends fights so the public thinks their votes will make a difference. Both parties are I to steeling from the public treasury for their supporters and to help themselves. No investigation head or directed by other politicians will seriously address the problem and the heads of police agencies are political appointees. A real mess. Most of our politicians should be imprisoned for crimes or executed for outright treason. Nearly half the population gets free goodies from government so they are co tent and vote that way. Tough to beat.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I sure hope us drivers on average is bettre than those in texas. You have a pop of about 27 million and a deathrate around 3 500 per year! Here we have under 300 (264 deaths 2013) on a pop of 9 millions.
> 
> http://ftp.dot.state.tx.us/pub/txdot/trf/crash-statistics/2014/a.pdf


Well, you have to understand that Americans are a free living, rowdy bunch. We don't like rules. You know, things like speed limits, no drinking alcohol while driving, that kind of thing.
Why, I bet you would wet your pants if you ever drove on the Interstate highways through Atlanta, Georgia. I dearly would not like to travel on them, but had to a dozen times in the last decade. One section I remember, on I-75 northbound right near the center of town, the speed limit was 55 MPH. I was in the center lane doing 70 MPH, and people were passing me on both sides like I was standing still. I'll bet some were doing 85 MPH, or MORE.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, you have to understand that Americans are a free living, rowdy bunch. We don't like rules. You know, things like speed limits, no drinking alcohol while driving, that kind of thing.
> Why, I bet you would wet your pants if you ever drove on the Interstate highways through Atlanta, Georgia. I dearly would not like to travel on them, but had to a dozen times in the last decade. One section I remember, on I-75 northbound right near the center of town, the speed limit was 55 MPH. I was in the center lane doing 70 MPH, and people were passing me on both sides like I was standing still. I'll bet some were doing 85 MPH, or MORE.


I believe the fastest legal speed limit in the US is still in Texas. A 40 mile toll way connecting Austin to San Antonio with a posted speed limit of 85 miles per hour.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Swede, how many miles does the average resident of Sweden put on a car in a year? You do realize Texas is a big State and 6 or 7 hour trips on a regular basis, many daily..... is norm. Most people I know average 25k miles a tear on the low side and it soars up to 40k and above. You see a population comparison makes no sense. Just as in insurance, its all in the exposure.


Well ok, I found "miles traveld by car per capita is about double in the us then in Sweden. That accounts fore some of the diffrence. But it is wery relevant info yes.

6 hours trips daily is just a misreble life in so many ways. What a wasted life


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Come on Auntie.... if your gonna slip (no offense meant Slippy) out make a grand exit.


I make grand exits sometimes, other times a quiet exit is best.  I decided to leave this one to men folk HAHAHAHA


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't wish to watch the video, John Oliver is a butthead... but yeah, our infrastructure is weak due to a lot of corruption. 
Just this year, the state of South Carolina tried to raise taxes to pay for "emergency repairs" to our roads, it was "terrible"! 
Then we find out that the almost the exact amount they were wanting to raise was matched in hidden surplus founds. 
They didn't want to spend that, "We need more" they said. Happily, they failed.

An example of the corruption that exists everywhere. 
The State: $144 million Florence road example of cronyism, critics say - Coastal Conservation League
Something like 70% of our road money was going to one state senator's district and surrounding counties, for new roads and widening others that have very little traffic.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Our infrastructure is suffering. We are a large country with a lot of people and a government who has mismanaged our money. I know! I am shocked! I get the odd feeling you are smiling as you type at your computer informing us of our structural woes. However, as you smile and gloat just a little, I would, if I were you, be more worried about whats happening in your country.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Well ok, I found "miles traveld by car per capita is about double in the us then in Sweden. That accounts fore some of the diffrence. But it is wery relevant info yes.
> 
> 6 hours trips daily is just a misreble life in so many ways. What a wasted life


To clarify....many people in sales travel up to 6 hours per day in the course of their work duties to reach clients. Others travel 6 hours with no thought to visit family, vacation, other business etc....... also compare average miles driven by State. You will find the differences among States with size and large cities being a factor. Remember that Texas has 6 of the largest metropolitans in the US...... more people equals more cars equals more accidents......see?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

THE Main problem with our infrastructer, is that the money collected in taxes for maint, repairs, and constr, is spent squandered, stolen, kickedback, and used on other socialist programs,and put into politicians pork projects which = Kickbacks. the other problems are that we continually build cheapass roads the (Lowest Bid)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, you have to understand that Americans are a free living, rowdy bunch. We don't like rules. You know, things like speed limits, no drinking alcohol while driving, that kind of thing.
> Why, I bet you would wet your pants if you ever drove on the Interstate highways through Atlanta, Georgia. I dearly would not like to travel on them, but had to a dozen times in the last decade. One section I remember, on I-75 northbound right near the center of town, the speed limit was 55 MPH. I was in the center lane doing 70 MPH, and people were passing me on both sides like I was standing still. I'll bet some were doing 85 MPH, or MORE.


I believe that section of Interstate is 6 or 7 lanes on either side of the road and was probably jam packed with vehicles in every lane. Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas Metro and Los Angeles have some scary multi-lane Interstates running through a HUGE mass of Human Population at high rates of speed!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> I make grand exits sometimes, other times a quiet exit is best.  I decided to leave this one to men folk HAHAHAHA


Swede,

What Auntie says is very appropriate. I'm sure she is an excellent driver, but most women in the US are very poor drivers. Especially Asian and Black Women.

Discuss...

(Slippy begins to chuckle, then laugh uncontrollably...:rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Swede,
> 
> What Auntie says is very appropriate. I'm sure she is an excellent driver, but most women in the US are very poor drivers. Especially Asian and Black Women.
> 
> ...


Oh well, you got to give it to him ....... 3 days sober ain't to shabby!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Swede,
> 
> What Auntie says is very appropriate. I'm sure she is an excellent driver, but most women in the US are very poor drivers. Especially Asian and Black Women.
> 
> ...


To discuss as directed by Slip....

In my area of NE Texas as it pertains to women drivers only (men are worthy as well for discussion);

White - most drive overly safely with a 60/40 split with the ones on a phone.
Black - make 90% of them use public transportation
Asian - not enough of a presence to input a qualified observation
Hispanic - most seem to be observant - maybe be because they want to fly under the radar and not get deported.
Muslim - have to get into the cities to find them .... guess they make piss poor farmers and we aint much on goat raising out here....... but do they drive or stay home? You sure can't drive safely with your head wrapped in a towel.

Now for a big city perspective the forum member experts who do it daily are referenced below:

Prpeared One in Houston - enter freeways at your pwn risk is my experience
Kauboy, bigwheel in Dallas Ft Worth - I travel there frequently and find it norm for big city driving


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

From my Son (Firemen/Paramedic); His "unscientific" yet real life experiences working auto accidents. He works for a County Operated Fire Station in a county where the total population is approx 150,000 people with a demographic breakdown of 90% white, 7% Black, 3% Asian/Hispanic/Other.

Approx. 80% of accidents involve a Black Female. 100% of the time when the black female is conscious, she has a cell phone in her hand and is often talking to someone when the Rescue Squad arrives. 

Approx. 5% of accidents involve white females, mostly young (under 30 years old)

Approx 5% of accidents involve white males, mostly young (under 30 years old) 

Approx 5% of accidents involve an Asian or Hispanic who either: Is found at accident unable to speak English...Or is apprehended by LEO attempting to flee the scene.

Approx 5% of accidents involve a drunk person (white/black/hispanic/male/female or other but rarely a drunk Asian (?))


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Prpeared One in Houston - enter freeways at your pwn risk is my experience
Kauboy said:


> Every day is a freakin adventure! Enter with grit teeth and get mean.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Now for a big city perspective the forum member experts who do it daily are referenced below:
> 
> Prpeared One in Houston - enter freeways at your pwn risk is my experience
> Kauboy, bigwheel in Dallas Ft Worth - I travel there frequently and find it norm for big city driving


Every day is a freakin adventure! Enter with grit teeth and get mean.

Double post. Mods! Clean up in isle 5


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I would agree and it is a typical snap shot....... why is it so funny about the black percentage/ration comparison? I don't know why, but I am still chuckling, maybe because of the cell phone visual..... not sure the last time I saw a black person who was walking, standing, sitting, driving or any other.... who was not on a cell phone.

My town is about 85,000, I live on the edge of it but our black and Hispanic population is about 40%


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Approx. 80% of accidents involve a Black Female. 100% of the time when the black female is conscious, she has a cell phone in her hand and is often talking to someone when the Rescue Squad arrives.


In my daily commute, I have to go a few miles on an Interstate, then get on 4 lane divided hiway thru the countryside.
The speed limits on both are 65. Most people safely do 70-75, and the cops don't mind.
HOWEVER, when there is a car in THE FAST LANE doing 5 MPH, or more, UNDER THE LIMIT, causing a major backup, when you finally get up and past the car it is 100% of the time driven by a black female yacking on a phone oblivious to EVERYTHING going on around her. Because, after all, she IS the center of her universe.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In my daily commute, I have to go a few miles on an Interstate, then get on 4 lane divided hiway thru the countryside.
> The speed limits on both are 65. Most people safely do 70-75, and the cops don't mind.
> HOWEVER, when there is a car in THE FAST LANE doing 5 MPH, or more, UNDER THE LIMIT, causing a major backup, when you finally get up and past the car it is 100% of the time driven by a black female yacking on a phone oblivious to EVERYTHING going on around her. Because, after all, she IS the center of her universe.


Too stupid to vote for sure...... which brings up a good point I believe, *if you are on gov assistance and are not a financial supporter of this country (get my drift here?) then you should not have voting privileges. Ya like?
*


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Although I don't travel the entire United States, my little patch of freedom seems to be doing just fine, thanks for asking. I do think some of the piping,bridges and such things in the mega-cities might be having some problems being most were built well over 100 years ago.
What makes me wonder though, is why all your post seems to be "Why Sweden is better than the United States"? Seriously? comparing Sweden to the United States? Do you really want to go there?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In my daily commute, I have to go a few miles on an Interstate, then get on 4 lane divided hiway thru the countryside.
> The speed limits on both are 65. Most people safely do 70-75, and the cops don't mind.
> HOWEVER, when there is a car in THE FAST LANE doing 5 MPH, or more, UNDER THE LIMIT, causing a major backup, when you finally get up and past the car it is 100% of the time driven by a black female yacking on a phone oblivious to EVERYTHING going on around her. Because, after all, she IS the center of her universe.


OK, this is really weird...

Is she in a 10 year old Nissan Altima with a small doughnut spare tire on the right front?

I see her all the time...:?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> OK, this is really weird...
> 
> Is she in a 10 year old Nissan Altima with a small doughnut spare tire on the right front?
> 
> I see her all the time...:?


Hey wait a minute! I see that bitch all the time here in Houston. Must be her sister.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> OK, this is really weird...
> 
> Is she in a 10 year old Nissan Altima with a small doughnut spare tire on the right front?
> 
> I see her all the time...:?


Yeah, and the hood is a different color than the rest of the car.
Oh, don't forget the Obama bumper sticker. On the trunk lid. Stuck right on the paint.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have her here in E Texas too, I don't think it is the same dumbass lady though. My guess is she has many sisters....all with different fathers (I use that term here loosely) and the same Mom who is drawing a huge gov check...... and the process repeats....... spreads elsewhere....... repeats........


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Although I don't travel the entire United States, my little patch of freedom seems to be doing just fine, thanks for asking. I do think some of the piping,bridges and such things in the mega-cities might be having some problems being most were built well over 100 years ago.
> What makes me wonder though, is why all your post seems to be "Why Sweden is better than the United States"? Seriously? comparing Sweden to the United States? Do you really want to go there?


gee, is there a problem that I asks questions about things that I find strange and/or are suspicius about what I hear about the states? Well dont answer then, you.

What other nation that my own should I compare with, enlighten me with your "wisdom" my lady!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Why compare at all? If you're happy with where you live, more power to you. It's not only this post, but I have read a few of yours, each seem to have the same underlying theme: "Sweden is better than the United States" my question is are you trying to convince us, or you? I'm happy with where I live, and I suppose so are you, so what's the deal? If you are determined to speak of the world's stage, the truth is Sweden is of no importance.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sweden 173,860 sq mi America 380 Million Sq miles we have parks bigger than your country. And those parks have some dam nice roads in them. Yea we may have a few rough roads. But you must consider the sources with that clown.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> gee, is there a problem that I asks questions about things that I find strange and/or are suspicius about what I hear about the states? Well dont answer then, you.
> 
> What other nation that my own should I compare with, enlighten me with your "wisdom" my lady!


Swede, try to consider the "States" is a broad term that is inclusive of many different regions, politics, cultures, quality of infrastructure, type of housing, food tastes, agriculture existence, tech havens, cities and rural etc...... Everyone looks at things in their locale, much as you do. Ask 100 American's the same question, and you will likely get almost as many answers depending on their worldview of their location. See?

Also you must know that American's, much like you are deep rooted in patriotism and pride. If you try to compare any other lands as an alternative or better option........ shots will be fired back. Glad you are here and participating.


----------

